# Need suggestions for a 1.8m sat dish setup



## sergimari

Hello all,

My company needs to have a 1.8m dish to downlink some channels once in a while (from Eutelsat 7ºE for instance), and although I am a newbie in sat related issues, I've been told to get the whole setup together so that's why I'm asking for your help.

What I am looking for, then, is to know which are the usual setups to use a 1.8m sat dish, including the brand/model of the actual dish, az-el mount (non-motorised as it will be moved only once in a while), and non-penetrating roof mount.

I already have some info on the roof mounts, mainly from Baird and Rohn, but I'd need to know quite a lot more about the actual dish and the az-el mounts. I've been recommended the Skyware Global (Raven) dish, but that's pretty much it.

Any specific ones you would recommend then? We are based in London UK so if anyone knows about resellers here that would be greatly appreciated.


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## garys

You may need to move this to the FTA (Free To Air) section. This section is specifically for Dish Network (a completely different setup and equipment). Your answers would be answered quicker and better in the section dealing with your needs.


----------



## sergimari

Ok thanks garys, will do that!


----------



## yogi

How about PRODELIN Dishes
http://www.satellitedish.com/cata0059.htm


----------



## kenglish

This guy carries lots of stuff, and is very knowledgeable:

http://www.satellitesuperstore.com/


----------



## Rafael

sergimari said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My company needs to have a 1.8m dish to downlink some channels once in a while (from Eutelsat 7ºE for instance), and although I am a newbie in sat related issues, I've been told to get the whole setup together so that's why I'm asking for your help.
> 
> Any specific ones you would recommend then? We are based in London UK so if anyone knows about resellers here that would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Hello sergimari,

You are actually looking forward to receive Eutelsat 7E?

If so here's a link for the footprint (E.I.R.P.):

http://www.eutelsat.com/satellites/EUTELSAT-7A-coverage.html

What frequency are you planning to receive?

Here is the content of the bird:

http://www.lyngsat.com/Eutelsat-7A.html

looks like 6 ft. (1.8 m) could be a little over dimensioned.....
most likely a 30" should do the trick, but if you need to have more levels to acquire more signal a 4 ft. should give you plenty of stability for commercial use.

If you need more info on the set up post it.

Good Luck!!


----------



## sergimari

Thanks Rafael.

It's not only to receive 7E, but to be able to receive any feed that could be gotten in the UK. Our goal is to be able to downlink any satellite feed that our clients demand and are available in the UK and stream it online for them.

I've found that some satellites are really easy to get feeds from, such as Hotbird 13E, but others are really difficult to get with a small (1.2m and smaller) dish, such as 10E. A 1.8m dish would be the safe way to go then I think, correct me if I'm wrong.

Regards.


----------



## P Smith

I've seen 3.6-3.8m (!) Ku dishes on top of many townhouses... it was for expat Brits who live on Cyprus now.


----------



## Rafael

"sergimari" said:


> Thanks Rafael.
> 
> It's not only to receive 7E, but to be able to receive any feed that could be gotten in the UK. Our goal is to be able to downlink any satellite feed that our clients demand and are available in the UK and stream it online for them.
> 
> I've found that some satellites are really easy to get feeds from, such as Hotbird 13E, but others are really difficult to get with a small (1.2m and smaller) dish, such as 10E. A 1.8m dish would be the safe way to go then I think, correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> Regards.


Hello sergimari,

If you are planning on commercial use not only 1.8 m should be considered, also you could use 2.4 m. Or even larger, It all depends on the footprint of the bird over your reception area.....the thing with ku band is that the wavelength is affected with high density in the clouds and the only way to fight this is with gain, and gain is directly related with size.....also the lnbf is key it must be for high stability and low noise.....

Are you plannig to feed from several birds at the same time?


----------



## sergimari

Hello Rafael,

Yes I know about 2.4m dishes but they are probably too big for our office, as it has to use a non-penetrating mount and that kind of dish would require way too much weight to hold it.

No, our plan (at least for now) is to point at just one bird at a time.

About the high stability and low noise LNBs that you mentioned there, could you actually recommend some specific brands and models that are known to work usually well?
Thanks again.


----------



## Rafael

How about this non penetrating for 3.7m the trick here is spread out the weight in a larger area, I've seen non penetrating for even larger antennas










Best brands I've used commercial grade is Norsat http://www.norsat.com/ in my region

Of course there are other brands I've heard German manufacturer and Italian are good here are some I know

http://www.inverto.tv/products/
http://www.globalinvacom.com/main/contacts.php
http://www.gss.de/en.html

I'm very sure you give them your specs and they will match your needs.....
Remember don't be cheap with the lnbf so far I could state I have spent over 10 k in my life on different brands of lnb
Not only the noise figure is key but the stability......

Good luck!


----------

